# FA-18



## Dark Matter (Jul 11, 2009)

I have somthing:
This conversation was overheard on the VHF Guard (emergency) frequency 121.5 MHz while flying from Europe to Dubai . It's too good not to pass along.. 





The conversation went like this... 
Iranian Air Defense Radar: 'Unknown aircraft you are in Iranian airspace. Identify yourself.' 
Aircraft: 'This is a United States aircraft. I am in Iraqi airspace.' 
Air Defense Radar: 'You are in Iranian airspace. If you do not depart our airspace we will launch interceptor aircraft!' 
Aircraft: 'This is a United States Marine Corps FA-18 fighter. Send 'em up, I'll wait!' 
Air Defense Radar: (no response ... total silence)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 12, 2009)

Funny, but you do know that this did not actually happen right?


----------



## Dark Matter (Jul 12, 2009)

Its a joke I got in my E-mail from a friend that was a pilot in WWII.


----------

